# SMOKEPRO XXL PELLET SMOKER



## flash99 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a smoker. I was about to get a Smoke Vault 24" and convert it to NG, but then I saw the  SMOKEPRO XXL PELLET SMOKER. It looks very interesting, but I could not find any reviews of it, its also out of stock in most places.
What do you think about it ? Is it out of stock because its so good or they just found some issue with it and stopped selling ?

Thanks


----------



## bregent (Oct 12, 2017)

I don't know anyone that's bought one, nor seen any reviews. I'd give Camp Chef a call/email and ask if they are still selling them. They are usually very responsive.


----------



## SmokersJacket (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey guys - I've been looking at picking up the same smoker, so I emailed Camp Chef last week and they got back to me with the following, _sales exceeded expectations and sold out quickly. We are in the process of having more made, and making some modifications to it as well. We are not expecting them back in stock until the beginning of the year. 
_
Maybe I'll get some gift cards for Christmas I can put towards the purchase!


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 4, 2017)

That's the same one I'm interested in. I emailed them and got the same reply, minus the "making some modifications" part. Also, I emailed a vendor, they said the same exact thing, verbatim.

With them selling out so fast and myself not being able to find any reviews on it.. seems.. well.. odd.

I did inquire if you could put the sear box on it that they sell for the woodwind, but it is not compatible. All the pellet smokers it will fit, but the smokepro XXL pellet. Not a big issue, just sharing if anyone was thinking of adding it.

Most other pellet grills this size are out of my price range, so I was hoping this would be a hit. Now, not so sure.


----------



## SmokersJacket (Nov 4, 2017)

Found the first review video this morning: . After reviewing some of his other videos, he may be some sort of independent tester for CampChef. 

I'm wondering if they did this initial run as a sort of beta release to gauge interest. Considering Masterbuilt already has a knockoff in Cabelas ($599), I'd guess that ChampChef will be ready for a full production run come the first quarter of 2018. Strangely, I don't see Masterbuilt's version on their website.


----------



## jbomx363 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thats interesting. So..I have read where pellets dont smoke much over 275*..but this seemed to be producing good smoke over 300..or did I not see it right in the video?

I saw the one on cabelas...its even on sale at the moment, but no reviews are posted.

Ive gotta make up my mind..either tge smoke vault propane or a pellet..more researching!


----------



## G_funk3 (Dec 1, 2017)

I have been interested in this smoker as well. It was available for the better part of a year and apparently sold well, how on earth are there no reviews on the internet? Well besides one that may or may not be related to camp chef?


----------



## Smokinemonthegrill (Apr 7, 2018)

I heard that Campchef had a recall on this smoker because the door was warping and they were getting complaint.  They are replacing all the doors or selling the smokers with the replacement door to fix the problem.  I have heard from someone that they are also selling quickly so I would expect a video review sometime soon.  I plan on buying one through a friend for a very good deal so if and when I get it I will update for you guys.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice looking unit.  Lots of smoke but it seemed like the smoke was coming from someplace other than the side vent.  Also looked like the door was discoloring from the heat.  Minor problem if the above mentioned door warping problem has been solved.  One thing for sure, the chicken sure looked good!


----------



## Jamie Wargo (Jul 17, 2018)

Any update on these smokers? I just found a new one assembled at a surplus outlet. Asking $300, managed getting it out the door for $275. Had to jump on it. Figured I’d learn more about it later. Gives me more flexibility with sausage, jerky, etc. than my Traeger Pro34. Wife isn’t too excited tho. 

Anyway, I can’t find the user manual. Does anyone have a link to a pdf? The XXL isn’t listed on the website.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 2, 2019)

Jamie Wargo said:


> Any update on these smokers? I just found a new one assembled at a surplus outlet. Asking $300, managed getting it out the door for $275. Had to jump on it. Figured I’d learn more about it later. Gives me more flexibility with sausage, jerky, etc. than my Traeger Pro34. Wife isn’t too excited tho.
> 
> Anyway, I can’t find the user manual. Does anyone have a link to a pdf? The XXL isn’t listed on the website.



Just curious, looking at the XXL pretty hard.  How ya feel about it after your use of it?  Would sure appreciate an update.


----------



## Chris Luhn (Apr 2, 2019)

Jamie Wargo said:


> Any update on these smokers? I just found a new one assembled at a surplus outlet. Asking $300, managed getting it out the door for $275. Had to jump on it. Figured I’d learn more about it later. Gives me more flexibility with sausage, jerky, etc. than my Traeger Pro34. Wife isn’t too excited tho.
> 
> Anyway, I can’t find the user manual. Does anyone have a link to a pdf? The XXL isn’t listed on the website.


https://www.campchef.com/media/manuals/1018_PGVXXL_Instructions.pdf


----------



## Jgh (Jun 19, 2019)

I bought one a few weeks ago. After seasoning I made Brisket, sausage, and jerky.  All turned out great. In fact the Brisket was better than anything I made on my old Masterbuilt.  I added a smoke tube for the first few hours of the cook just to be safe so I can't talk about the smokiness on the Brisket but it was great on the Jerky and sausage,  This week on to ribs and rib steaks.


----------

